# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg 29.07. bis 30.07.2017

## Erich

Diese Jahr sind wir wieder dabei - wer kommt noch?

http://www.amazing-thailand-bad-homburg.de/

----------


## Enrico

Na logisch [emoji3]

----------


## Erich

Diesmal wollen wir schon Freitag um auch mal bisschen die Stadt anzugucken.

----------


## Enrico

Wir sind ja auch ab Freitag dort. Zum angucken gibt es unter anderem, halt dich fest: C&A, H&M... also alles wie immer [emoji16]

----------


## wein4tler

Ich habe mir den Termin notiert. Vielleicht schaffen wir es auch einmal nach Bad Homburg.

----------


## Enrico

Erster Tag geschafft, ich lasse nur die Bilder sprechen


Wir haben zwei Zimmer mit verbindungstür im maritim Bad Homburg 


Eines mit Balkon


Zum Ehren des Königs






Morgen kaufen 


Vornehm essen gehen 


Chefin


Pressetermin


Prost!

----------


## Willi Wacker

Enrico
die Muscheln....Heu Keng
sind die aus Thailand oder von der Nordsee  ??
und was kostet das Kg ??
wenn du es nicht weisst frag deine Frau !!


...und ? ist der WeinlerPeter auch anwesend  ?

----------


## Enrico

Wir wissen es nicht. Scheinen alle zu sein... Aber in Bad Homburg eh unbezahlbar.

----------


## wein4tler

Nein, der Wein4tler ist leider nicht anwesend. Ist nicht ausgegangen. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr. Wünsche Euch ein schönes Festival.

----------


## Enrico

Update: Muscheln sind aus Italien, nur 20 EUR das Kilo....

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Update: Muscheln sind aus Italien, nur 20 EUR das Kilo....


...alles klar und Danke dafür
meines Wissens gibbet im Mittelmeer keine Heu Keng, also die harten und blutigen so wie in Thailand
können also nur die Herzmuscheln sein welche auf italiano - Vongola - heissen

----------


## TeigerWutz

Deine  หอยแครง / hoi kreng = Rotfleischige Archenmuschel

...und Vongole sind หอยลาย / hoi lai 
(Obwohl...von den Vongole gibt's in Italien auch nicht nur eine Art!)  :Lächeln: 

hoi chen/หอยเชลล์-hoi kap/หอยกาบ-hoi kraeng/หอยแครง-hoi lai/หอยลาย-hoi maelang phu (hoi kiao)/หอยแมลงภู่-hoi nang rom/หอยนางรม[auster]
..sind so die gaengigsten essbaren Hoi's  ::  in Thailand.

In schlechter Erinnerung sind mir auch noch die หอยขวาน/hoi gwaan, ueber die ich mich immer aergerte, wenn die sich im Fischnetz 
verfangen haben.  :Verärgert: 

So, jetzt hat's sich's "ausgehoit" 
LG TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

Wutzel
du bist ja fast schlauer wie Google....fast  :: 

...bisher waren bei mir immer die Venusmuscheln  = Hoi Lai
kann mich aber auch täuschen...muss mal wieder meine Frau fragen

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...bisher waren bei mir immer die Venusmuscheln  = Hoi Lai
> kann mich aber auch täuschen...


*Stimmt eh!* 

Alles bissl verwirrend....Over 500 living species of venerid bivalves are known, most of which are edible, 
and many of which are exploited as food sources.


Die wahre Vongola / La Vongola Verace

http://kultur-online.net/node/22906

----------

